# Y-Griega



## zem (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey there MP family!
I am very happy with this strain I thought it deserves a thread to report it. 
http://www.seedsman.com/en/y-griega-feminised-seeds

"Y Griega 
Y Griega Feminised SeedsMedical Seeds
Y Griega Feminised Seeds by the cannabis breeder Medical Seeds, is a Photoperiod Feminised marijuana strain.
This Mostly Sativa strain produces a High 500 gr/m2 yield. These seeds germinate in 80 - 90 days in early November.
This Feminised seed grows well in Indoors, Outdoors conditions.
This strain has Amnesia x Kali Mist Genetics. It has a Very High (over 20%) THC Content. The CBD content of the strain is Low (0-1%)."

So far it is outstanding, at only 45 days in i could smoke a bud and get a good buzz, at 50 days it gets me very high, and I am about to see what it will do at 53 days in, as i am drying a bud right now. I am now hooked to it, even though i have cured weed, i am eager to try it, but hey i think this is the last time, the breeder says 80-90 days and it is too soon to cut buds now. 

Anyway, I would easily and with no hesitation, recommend this strain to my dearest friends and family, and to everyone who i want good things to happen to


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2016)

That is awesome zem. Thank you. I look forward to your final report.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice and green. Me likey.


----------



## zem (Jul 23, 2016)

this is another good description of Y-Griega http://reviews.kanna.biz/high-yield-...-medical-seeds


----------



## zem (Jul 24, 2016)

pics of her buds 

View attachment 20160722_194327.jpg


View attachment 20160722_194340.jpg


----------



## SHOT (Jul 24, 2016)

Awesome... wow its like snow man!


----------



## stinkyelements (Jul 24, 2016)

Ooooh....Very nice zem some good frost on her, is it getting the chop any day now?


----------



## zem (Jul 25, 2016)

Thank you all 
SE no, it still has some time ahead for the chop, the pic is at 50 days in, breeder says 80-90 days


----------



## zem (Aug 8, 2016)

Looking so yummy now at 70 days in  

View attachment 20160808_200736.jpg


View attachment 20160722_194340.jpg


----------



## zem (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi! I harvested 4 days ago and they still need some trimming, the smoke is good  

View attachment 20160902_012547.jpg


View attachment 20160902_012556.jpg


View attachment 20160902_012602.jpg


----------



## zem (Nov 23, 2016)

This Y-Griega strain is going purple due to night and day temp fluctuations, the effect is very clear to be strain related to Y-Griega, she will have a hard time photosynthesising with all the dark area on the leaves but they are late into flowering, and the nugs are dense


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 23, 2016)

Oh yum zem.. and pretty. Enjoy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2016)

Very nice,,mouth watering.


----------



## zem (Nov 23, 2016)

thanks! pics are quite old, i have no recent pics of the purple effect


----------



## zem (Nov 24, 2016)

That's it, REALLY PURPLE! i I changed the watering frequency to 3x/day only and it seems to have stopped spreading. 

View attachment 20161124_084723.jpg


----------



## zem (Jan 30, 2018)

I finally decided to cull this strain from my keepers. The main reasons I would say because it is very appealing to pests from all types, it takes too long to mature and the end result is not a sativa like high rather a very hashy taste and smell and indica like effect. Its potency is okay but I would rather grow a Critical strain that finishes in 45 days and gives similar effect to 85 day Y griega. So to summ it up, I culled it because I decided it was not worth it to keep.


----------

